# Bikes in the House



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 25, 2019)

I presume I'm not alone .    Space is at a premium here , and so .....................this happens.       Familiar story ?


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2019)

I have about 100 in my house.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 25, 2019)

I have about half of what Catfish has in the basement.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Before I moved to my current house I had about 25 in the living room, eight in the kitchen, a couple in each bedroom and one in the master bath. Still had another 30-40 in the garage. I’m down to about 70 and all but two are in my basement now. V/r Shawn


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 25, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Before I moved to my current house I had about 25 in the living room, eight in the kitchen, a couple in each bedroom and one in the master bath. Still had another 30-40 in the garage. I’m down to about 70 and all but two are in my basement now. V/r Shawn



Is it a walk out?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Is it a walk out?



Yep!


----------



## buickmike (Oct 25, 2019)

I think this seat might replace ringed troxel on my 39 motorbike


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 25, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep!



So awesome! That’s the best setup I can envision.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 25, 2019)

The seat swap or the stashing of bikes in the corners of the room?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2019)

i have even more now


----------



## Wheeler (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks guys.....
 I feel soooo much better about my...my...my situation now, with only 9 in the living room. 
4 are for rehoming (soon I hope), then I'll see about the 4 in storage (also for sale, soon I hope)
Then last week I just had to save a sweeeet '49CCM. I just couldn't let the guy put it on Kijiji after he sold the rough $15 Schwinn. (You guys really really understand me.)
 I'd also feel really bad not 'repoing' an early Flightliner a 'buddy'
 (X buddy after he decided to use it as his winter beater.) I just can't wait to see that one now.
 I see a Rat build with the Flightliner in the near future. I still have a closet full of wheels and tires.
 The  vintage suit cases are  Furniture. But they are also hold alot of parts and accessories, racks, bars....
That's the way I try and downsize.
 I'll be posting some small shippables for sale very shortly though.
Really! I mean it this time! Really. For Real.
Take my word, no pics

 You can show me yours, but I'm not showing you mine. Mine's much smaller.
  Thankfully.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 25, 2019)

this is why I collect antique toys. I have hundreds of them all in a 12 X 8 room


----------



## Mark Johnston (Oct 25, 2019)

Projects in the garage, finished ones in the living room.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 25, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> this is why I collect antique toys





                  Dangit !   Guilty again !!                  The Auburn Race Car in the last two pictures  was bought from @buck hughes  right here on the Cabe.      Yup ,  Guilty.....................


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 26, 2019)

My wife said no bikes in the house! So i keep mine in the garage. However, she did not mention tricycles. I snuck an iver trike into an alcove one weekend while she was out of town. She gets mad every time she looks up!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 26, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> I snuck an iver trike into an alcove one weekend while she was out of town





Now that's what I call " Fightin' the Good Fight "                I don't see any problem there


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 26, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> i have even more now





              Well now ,   that has to be the most efficient way to make use of the space available !!!        What a AWESOME COLLECTION !!!    You have set the standard for Packin' 'em tight !!         Well shoot....................I guess I need to learn from this ..........................I can fit MORE !!!


----------



## Oilit (Oct 26, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Well now ,   that has to be the most efficient way to make use of the space available !!!        What a AWESOME COLLECTION !!!    You have set the standard for Packin' 'em tight !!         Well shoot....................I guess I need to learn from this ..........................I can fit MORE !!!



Yeah, I need to pack mine in tighter, too. It's starting to get hard to walk through the house.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Oct 26, 2019)

I like your steam engine collection!
I built a couple of small ones several years ago, but never got around to building a boiler. I just run them on compressed air.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 27, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> My wife said no bikes in the house! So i keep mine in the garage. However, she did not mention tricycles. I snuck an iver trike into an alcove one weekend while she was out of town. She gets mad every time she looks up!
> 
> View attachment 1085321



Pro Tip! I've discovered that if you eliminate the wife from the house you can bring as many bikes in as you want.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 27, 2019)

I’ve only got one in the house.



She liked the color match. Lol!
I like Chris’s Pro Tip.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 27, 2019)

Crammed in the spare room lol! 

Frank 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 27, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> I built a couple of small ones several years ago, but never got around to building a boiler. I just run them on compressed air.




Mark ,  You did a really nice job on those.     Does the " Little one "   Have speed control ?    It looks like it has a needle valve off the side.    Some of my steam engines DON'T have speed control...........................all you can do to keep'em from going berzerk  is open the whistle and slow 'em down that way .    Here's my only hand made one ( With a German made Sawyer AND American made ARCADE Wheelbarrow )  I made the base , and painted and pinstriped this myself.     It runs VERY SMOOTH !!!


----------



## Chuck S (Oct 27, 2019)

This explains why I don't see very many old bikes for sale.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Oct 27, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Mark ,  You did a really nice job on those.     Does the " Little one "   Have speed control ?    It looks like it has a needle valve off the side.    Some of my steam engines DON'T have speed control...........................all you can do to keep'em from going berzerk  is open the whistle and slow 'em down that way .    Here's my only hand made one ( With a German made Sawyer AND American made ARCADE Wheelbarrow )  I made the base , and painted and pinstriped this myself.     It runs VERY SMOOTH !!!
> 
> View attachment 1086024
> 
> ...



No speed control on either, I run them through this manifold to control the speed.


----------



## kreika (Oct 27, 2019)

No bikes allowed in the main house but that’s ok, they have a house of their own.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 27, 2019)

I think Marty won “Bikes in the House!”


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 27, 2019)

Guys, stop posting Marty won with quality not quantity. (Sorry Hoarder)!!!!


----------



## sarmisluters (Oct 27, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I’ve only got one in the house.View attachment 1085990
> She liked the color match. Lol!
> I like Chris’s Pro Tip.




That’s classy as heck Marty !


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 27, 2019)

*DANG!*


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 27, 2019)

And they are only in the house when I am working on them, if I need to. I didn't find oil and let Mr. Drysdale find me a big house with a cement pond, after all.


----------



## kreika (Oct 27, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I’ve only got one in the house.View attachment 1085990
> She liked the color match. Lol!
> I like Chris’s Pro Tip.




Works of art and museum pieces should always be allowed in the house! Man that’s delicious. Luv that color combo.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 27, 2019)

The last woman that told not to put one bicycle in my home, is gone!


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 27, 2019)

When we built the house in 2001, we modified an existing floor plan so that we have the three car garage at the street level, but I opted for a tandem two car garage on one end of the walk out lower level.  Only 19 bikes but they're all inside with the comforts of heat and a/c and a work bench, air compressor, and a wall full of tools besides the tool box.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 27, 2019)

12 in bedroom , 3 in bathroom , 10 in yard , 3 on back porch , 60 in garage , not a contest , !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 27, 2019)

kreika said:


> , they have a house of their own.




     That may be the correct way to " House "  a collection............................is that even proper English ?         I say that's the "Right" way to preserve what you have......................Well Done !!!


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 27, 2019)

I have two Whizzers in the bedroom,  two in the living room and one in the family room but the garage and basement are loaded.  116 motorized and bikes are at 4 houses plus the houses of relatives.  We have vacation rentals in scenic areas where old bikes are used weekly.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 28, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> That may be the correct way to " House "  a collection............................is that even proper English ?         I say that's the "Right" way to preserve what you have......................Well Done !!!




Kee rect.  "houz" is a verb, "hous" is a noun.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 28, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> i have even more nowView attachment 1084995
> 
> View attachment 1084996
> 
> ...



Hello have a nice day very nice photos of a nice collection! Congrats


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 28, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I’ve only got one in the house.View attachment 1085990
> She liked the color match. Lol!
> I like Chris’s Pro Tip.



I'm calling this submission a violation of the terms laid out in the title of this thread.  It Clearly says *BIKES, *plural, and this is only one bike*. *I suggest you start your own thread "Bike in the house" If you wish to submit this photo.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 28, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm calling this submission a violation of the terms laid out in the title of this thread.  It Clearly says *BIKES, *plural, and this is only one bike*. *I suggest you start your own thread "Bike in the house" If you wish to submit this photo.



Hello have a great day! Very nice Schwinn bicycle


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 28, 2019)

I try to keep my stuff to one room, but the room seems to be getting smaller.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 28, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> View attachment 1087006
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep my stuff to one room, but the room seems to be getting smaller.




You have some BEAUTIFUL Bikes there.        Thanks for sharing the photo .


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2019)

The old place...















The new place...


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 28, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The new place...





Magnificent !        There's some real treasures .     Thanks for sharing the " New"  set up .     Outstanding Shawn .    I am humbled .     Keep up the good work .


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Only three bikes in the living room; '35 Bluebird, '37 orig. Wingbar, and '38 Shelby Speedline Airflo.. all else is in the garage, shop or storage. Luckily my wife loves art deco, but any more than three bikes in the house gets the stink eye.


----------



## brenluvs2 (Oct 29, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I presume I'm not alone .    Space is at a premium here , and so .....................this happens.       Familiar story ?
> 
> View attachment 1084728
> 
> ...


----------



## Oilit (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks to be in nice shape. Do you keep it on the balcony? You might want to bring it inside.


----------



## brenluvs2 (Oct 30, 2019)

Oilit said:


> Looks to be in nice shape. Do you keep it on the balcony? You might want to bring it inside.



I live with my sister (her place), and before I got this bike she said "that's nice, where are you going to keep it??? NOT in the house!!"


----------

